# Here's the difference between a high and low rating



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

So I got to use Uber when my car went to the shop this past week. Here's what and why I rated both drivers what I did.


First ride: Five stars. The car was clean, the driver friendly, and seemed to know where she was going. The car was a newer model Fusion.


Second ride: I probably should have done three stars, but I really just wanted my own car back and wasn't thinking.

I rated this one four stars and here's why: His car was a mess, and the front carpet seemed like someone had just had a trip from the Sierra Nevada Mountains and left bark and woodchips in his car.


He also went ten under the speed limit in the FAST lane, and made me think he would miss my exit. No turning signals used. There was also confusion because his car was a two door and not a four door as required by UberX (deceit on the driver's part?) This car was an older model Chevy Sonic.

If I had been in a bad mood that day and given it more thought, I would have given him three stars.


Here's what you can do for a higher rating:

Dress nice.

Work the morning and mid afternoon hours before the drunks come out (have yet to work up the courage to transport these Paxs) and I probably never will.

Make sure the car is clean. It doesn't have to sparkle, but at least get rid of any crumbs and or dirt in your vehicle so it doesn't look like a henhouse or where you live. Buy an unlimited car wash pass. Mine is $15 a month.

And get to know the area where you will be picking up Paxs in. Even if you're nervous, it might do you well to practice driving in the area where you will be hanging out.

Get to know your riders. If you see a rider that's requested a short trip before, and has pinned again, ignore him.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

I have ridden quite a bit as a uber rider, the only time I ever rated a driver less than 5 stars was one that i pray is no longer driving.
Her driving abilities scared me to death, seriously it was bad enough I wondered how she ever got a license..


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Glad you have the rating thing all figured out


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> So I got to use Uber when my car went to the shop this past week. Here's what and why I rated both drivers what I did.
> 
> First ride: Five stars. The car was clean, the driver friendly, and seemed to know where she was going. The car was a newer model Fusion.
> 
> ...


 you had me right up to the last paragraph 3 stars.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

William1964 said:


> you had me right up to the last paragraph 3 stars.


With the rider that's a short trip, I meant ignore if he/she is the rude type and makes you wait.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DB2448 said:


> Work the morning and mid afternoon hours before the drunks come out (have yet to work up the courage to transport these Paxs) and I probably never will.
> 
> And get to know the area where you will be picking up Paxs in. Even if you're nervous, it might do you well to practice driving in the area where you will be hanging out.


I can't go through a car wash; I am too nervous/scared. The roller might break through the windshield and the brush's little nylon strands might whip me in the face as it rotates.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I can't go through a car wash; I am too nervous/scared. The roller might break through the windshield and the brush's little nylon strands might whip me in the face as it rotates.


I just close my eyes and huddle down into the seat until they bang on the window to tell me to drive forward at the end.


----------



## comradev (Apr 13, 2015)

If you all are afraid of car washes you can always hand wash your car yourself?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dress nice?? WTF does that even mean? Are we going on a date? Do you know how much i make?.... i cant afford to shop at Banana Republic!!

I shop at Costco and Old Navy; buy 2 get 5 free t-shirts. I take two showers every day, clean shaved and neat short hair cut(thank you Uncle Sam).

Whats next? I should conform to your standards that tingle your clit, shave my legs and suck on Prozac protein??


----------

